# Surprise find in my attic!



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I was repairing my roof (yet again) because of squirrel damage when I noticed a huge hole in the front corner....my friend was on the far opposite corner making lots of noise by tearing off old shingles when a HUGE raccoon exited the hole and climbed down a tree next to my house and ran off into the woods...it was massive.

I decided to climb into my attic to investigate and discovered a fresh bedding containing three kits in the corner where my buddy was removing the shingles. 
I removed them and placed them in the woods behind my house where a game trail is located..the one that the sow fled into... so she can access them safely.....I will be going back to check on them in the morning, but I am sure the mom will have collected them by then. If not, I already found a home for them.

I will be forced to shoot the mom if she comes back...so, I hope she doesn't return...they sure are cute when they are babies...but as adults they can be vicious...

MW























Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow, those are pretty cute. I know they are vicious and pests when they get bigger though.

Luckily, we don't get them in our area...we just get deer eating our flowers, birdseed, crapping on our lawn and teasing our dog in the front window.

This was the other day, but he has been back daily for about a week now


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice!!!
We get deer in our yard as well and it causes my beagle to go completely nuts.....your dog looks like he/she is handling it pretty well. It's hard to tell from a picture, though... 
I've had to repair my window screens numerous times because my dog tried to go through them...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

She is quite, just watches them, breathing heavy but she wants at them, every once in a awhile she'll let out a low, deep growl. That's how she catches squirrel, voles, rabbit, birds in the backyard. She's a good hunter, waits patiently until they get in her range or come down the tree.

Not so good when she brings them in the house through the dog door and drops them on the floor.

I've heard of Beagles taking on raccoons, they can be fiesty. We had one growing up, so I know the good and bad with them....dumb as bricks, but good, loyal family dogs.

Hopefully the mother raccoon will pick up her babies and relocate away from your place. Keep us posted.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well handled and courageous Mikmaq. A mama '**** in defense mode can and will shred your face.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

***** up by your house can cause a lot of damage. Good job getting those out buddy


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

The mother collected them last night....hopefully the experience will keep them off of my property...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> ***** up by your house can cause a lot of damage. Good job getting those out buddy


Thanks Joe....you should've seen the hole it chewed in my roof...I'm hoping they will avoid my house after all of the noise they witnessed yesterday...we completely replaced my roof...it took 10 hrs...and the mother was separated from the kits for over 14...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess I'm lucky. All we have is rabbits and the occasional coyote wandering through our property.


----------

